# Madison county deer movement?



## Aircooled Hunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone hunting in Madison county?  Any signs of the rut kicking off? Anyone been seeing any deer? I seen deer last Thursday ( 1 spike ), Friday ( 7 point and unknown Buck ), and Saturday ( 6 does ) nothing since out of the stand.  One the way home at night I've seen 2 good 8'2 but that was at night on the side of the road. Thanks for any info on the Madison county area!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 8, 2012)

Heading to Madison County in the next couple of weekends.  Have not heard of any signs of the rut.  I will let you know if I do.  I sent you a PM.


----------



## Aircooled Hunter (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ssmith (Nov 14, 2012)

*Bucks and Doe*

Had a doe cross in front of my car while headed to work on Monday-then two bucks behind her. In Madison county-ila area.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Nov 18, 2012)

I had 4 does walk past me at 7:05 yesterday. A buck was hot on their trail. He's dead. This was in the Neese area.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 19, 2012)

*Sat morning buck*

Windy, and decided to hunt a ladder stand right by my back yard in the woods- had a six pointer come by around 9:15 too small for me to shoot.Walked right through my garden- enjoyed seeing him.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 29, 2012)

saw a 5pt chasing a doe last sat morning. is the rut just started or is this just post rut activity?


----------



## ssmith (Dec 2, 2012)

*Saturday am*

Had five does and two yearlings plus a 4 point on Saturday am-buck was not chasing does . Enjoyed watching them all.Looking for a bigger one. Think the best time was the first two weeks in November around here.


----------



## ssmith (Dec 14, 2012)

Went this morning-had three run off as I entered woods-had one doe that was all. Slow morning,guess things are winding down. Best time was first two weeks in Nov.


----------

